# New SE-R parts for sale



## Kotcho (Sep 9, 2007)

guys i signed up here when i first purchased my new 06 altima SE-R, but unfortunately i sold it after only a year of ownership and 8k on the clock, becuase i found a great deal on another car. anyways.......i have a brand new rear window spoiler that im selling for $65, and an active tuning s5 grill that i used for three months which im selling for $185. parts are both black, and price can be negotiated, i needa get these boxes out of my garage, to make room for the new boxes for my new car lol, so if anyone is interested private message me or just reply to this post. thank you


----------



## vghiassi (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you have any pics of items?


----------



## SERious6Spd (Sep 17, 2007)

interested if in tri state area any pics??


----------



## SlateSER1788 (Aug 24, 2008)

might be interested in the grille, let me know!


----------



## SlateSER1788 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dammit... lol.

He only has one post (this one) and he hasn't been online since... yea...


----------

